# doggie doors



## Blaze (Aug 6, 2008)

hi everyone, 
I need to purchase 2 doggie doors. one for an exterior door. The other is for a door that leads from inside garage to main house -not exposed to any weather. I live in Canada - harsh winters at times. Any advice on some good brands? I'd prefer to order from a Canadian retailer if possible . Thanks to anyone who may have some advice for me. 
C


----------



## jp (Nov 24, 2009)

For our external door (to the fenced backyard) I installed a new storm door with a doggie door. It works great. We open the actual door so she can go out, and it is easy to close the door to block her access. We also have cold winters so we don't leave the door open in those months, but she is not inclined to want to be outside much in that weather anyway. We have bells on the door on the inside that she rings if it is closed. And it was kind of of funny watching her try to run through the doggie door from the outside the first time not knowing the interior door was shut. Or to run full speed through it while carrying a big stick horizontally. She's a slow learner sometimes.


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

We installed a pet door on our screened back porch. It's a Petsafe door. We have to open the sliding glass doors still but that's better than having to go out in the heat to open the screen door. It only took them one day to learn how to use it. Only problem was that Scarlet pulled the magnets off of the door frame and the flap and chewed them up. Only a V!!!


----------



## brankulo (Jan 5, 2010)

we have pet safe doggie door installed in our mech. room to outside. it has two flaps with magnet at the bottom. they come with panel the you can slide in if you want the door shut. they work great.


----------



## Blaze (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. Blaze is trained with a wireless fence so he has always come to our front door to get in. And he asks to come back in by scratching. I have really nice relatively new double front doors and they are now a* mess*! Before I get them repainted I have to train him to use a dogie door which I plan to install in a regular door to our attached the attached garage. I'm pretty sure he will be no time using it instead of scratching because he will be able to get back in at will . and like he and the other V i had he spends only enough time to do what he needs to do and wants back in with us -unless one of us is out there with him that is. I was looking @ Petsafe brand and a couple other brands one of which was Endura which I wondered if it was better quality. I want something that will stand up to lots of use and not have to be replaced after a year or so. Thanks again. Carolyn


----------

